# 1972 build sheet location



## Markwerner (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know where I might find the build sheet. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly behind the glove box, under any of the seats including the back seat, on top of the gas tank. PHS can get you one too.


----------

